# Finshed the credenza or dresser (whats in a name)



## Mcluma (30 Jul 2005)

Took some time out from making the flyscreens to finish the dresser. This project has been delayed by various trips abroad, so it was now time to put the last bolds and nuts on it

The unit is designed to take on the new DVD and surround system but also house the ugly sky box. and because of this marvelous forum i found some good Remote/infra red transponders/repeater that also work great for the sky digital remote, so this solved the problem of putting the sky box in the unit

Seconly I wanted all the cables and connections in the cupboard so every thing was nicely hidden. but i also didn't want a mess in the cupboard. so i made a falsh floor of 4cm to set the box on, but which gave me enough space to hide all the excess cables under. and left enough space infront of the skybox to place the infrared repeater (bought from radioshack -these are great looking and work like a traet)

The stainless steel work on the unit matches my earlier wall unit and the glass offsets matches my earlier table I made. so everything ties in nicely

All in all a nice project, and more important it makes the wife happy (most important thing of all)

Below are the steps in pictures of the construction of the unit
The material is reclaimed Sheesham with 2 coats of dark-oak wood dy then 2 coats of mahogany wood dy followed by 2 more coats of dark-oak and finished off with a oak varnish

McLuma


----------



## Chris Knight (30 Jul 2005)

Mac,
That is a heck of a good job - very well done indeed. It looks a million dollars!


----------



## llangatwgnedd (30 Jul 2005)

Very nice, I like the stainless,glass and wood, very modern.



> so everything ties in nicely


 where did the original idea come from?

Cheers


----------



## Lin (30 Jul 2005)

Scott, Beautiful work. I like the deep color and the finishes make the piece look very rich. Thanks for the in process pics....Lots of time went into that one I take it? Gald your wife is happy....I would be too.
Lin


----------



## Alf (30 Jul 2005)

Mc, I can't tell you how nice it is to see something modern but with that lovely warm colour!  Proper job, and SWMBO points to boot. 8) 

Oh, and I looked up both Credenza and Dresser in "The Woodworker Dictionary" and I don't think it's either. #-o :lol: I dunno. Media Sideboard? Maybe we should call it a Mcluma?  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Gill (30 Jul 2005)

What's in a name? There's a touch of the art deco about it, a touch of Mackintosh and more than a hint of McLuma. However you describe it, it's a classic.

Well done - that's beautiful.

Gill


----------



## Waka (31 Jul 2005)

That looks a really nice piece of furniture, is it your own design?


----------



## Nailer (31 Jul 2005)

Stunning piece of work........love the stainless steel and glass


----------



## Mcluma (31 Jul 2005)

Thanks for these beuatifull words coming form you all, it makes me weak inside.

Its my own design, I wanted a sort of floating unit, which comes up a bit higher than usual, but it still needed to look modern with strong clean lines

These are the matching table and wall unit

McLuma


----------



## dedee (1 Aug 2005)

Mc,
Wow, I don't get out much but I've never seen anything like that - very original, and very nice.

Andy


----------



## Philly (1 Aug 2005)

Mc
Lovely work-the metal bits look really special!
Keep it up!
Philly


----------



## MikeW (2 Aug 2005)

Hey McLuma,

Absolutely beautiful suite of furniture you've built! Love every bit of it.

Thank you for showing us the rest, too.

Mike


----------



## Howjoe (2 Aug 2005)

Mcluma,

Stunning - you must be really pleased! :mrgreen:

Where did you get the steel fittings, if you don't mind me asking?

Cheers

Howard


----------



## Mcluma (2 Aug 2005)

The Stainless Steel fittings are actually pieces of banister, which I resourced from Germany they are from a very good quality and have a superb finish on them. and as I'm importing it is all without VAT :wink: 

here is the link
http://www.treba-system.de/gelaender/handlaeufe.htm

McLuma


----------



## tim (2 Aug 2005)

McL

Really like that. Well done - great combination of materials and the finish looks spot on.

Obviously the curtain will have to go so that you can see the other legs as well! :wink: 

Nice work

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Mcluma (3 Aug 2005)

Funny you say that, as the wife just replaced the curtains for dark purple/burgundy red ones, this really enhanced the colour in the wood. will show some pictures later

McLuma


----------



## wizer (3 Aug 2005)

Mcluma":3sc0gj4v said:


> The Stainless Steel fittings are actually pieces of banister, which I resourced from Germany they are from a very good quality and have a superb finish on them. and as I'm importing it is all without VAT :wink:
> 
> here is the link
> http://www.treba-system.de/gelaender/handlaeufe.htm
> ...



Genius, all pieces look great McLuma


----------

